# Attaching plants to wood



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

So this has been bugging me for a while now, and I still havent been able to figure this out.

So the simple question is: how do you attach plants like anubias and java ferns to a large piece of wood.

Condition: the wood is very large so I can't zip tie, and I dont want to wrap the entire piece with fishing line for a plant that is miniature compared to the wood (if that makes sense).

any ideas on alternative ways to attach these plants?

Thanks


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*securing plants*

have tried a few methods tried fine fishing line , i used ten lbs line but i know there is finer stuff , so far so good 
tom


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

When the plant attaches itself, you could remove the fishing line after...


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I have read, you can use super glue... Most of it is non toxic... you'd have to be quick, since the glue can gel up, so if your fast enough you should be able to do with ease, or you can just take out the wood, glue plants on, let dry 10-30secs, then put back into tank.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Cotton thread/fishing line is usually the recommended route, but if you don't want to do that, cyanoacrylate glues (preferably the gel type, as it is easier to work with) work fine also, and are non-toxic once dried.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks guys.

I need to stay away from fishing line/thread because the way the wood is shaped, there will be a lot of thread taught in midwater...kinda like the strings on a harp, which would mean disaster for my plecos.

Ill look into the glues. Thanks


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

How about staples?


----------



## SparrowHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

*attaching plants to driftwood*

You could staple it to the driftwood. I have done that before. Works pretty well.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

SparrowHawk said:


> You could staple it to the driftwood. I have done that before. Works pretty well.


But the staple will rust and could cause problems to the fishy 
Btw, how big is your DW?
I had a big piece of DW and I use non-toxic elastic rubber band and they come in different sizes and colors and work no problem


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I've 'drilled' (more reemed, it was thin) a hole through wood that was wider than I cared to tie around to tie a plant down.

Thing is you have a hole in your wood now.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

dl88dl said:


> But the staple will rust and could cause problems to the fishy


I have used staples in the past with no ill effect to my fish.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> I have used staples in the past with no ill effect to my fish.


A little rust might not hurt your fishy but some other more sensitive fishy might be affected...why take chances with our fishy friends 
Here is someone who has all his fish die due to rust poisoning:

http://www.petbrags.com/profiles/blogs/fish-and-eyes-devastated-by


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I suppose it depends on what the staples are made of. (Pure) iron oxide should not have any ill effects on fish; afterall, people used to throw in rusty nails to give their plants some iron.

However, if the staples contain nickel, then it would be potentially hazardous (for both your piscine friends and yourself!)


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

With all due respect, I question how the fishkeeper in that article knew for a fact that it was rust that caused his issue. IMHO it's a bit of a stretch that it leached through a previously undetected leak??? Kind of bizarre...
I've used staples for years and most of my fish die of old age...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks guys.

as for the staples issue, I think like Anthony said, would depend on the material composite of the staples, since there are a couple of metals used. 

I wonder if there are stainless steel staples.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Hitch said:


> I wonder if there are stainless steel staples.


There are but $$$$ and what would you do with the leftover 4975 staples...LOL!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

wtac said:


> There are but $$$$ and what would you do with the leftover 4975 staples...LOL!


lol...good point.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

We have surgical staples for the rats in the lab, but they're $$ too.

I've used superglue recently - I use it in my reef all the time, so a little in the planted tank should be fine - I just held down the plant for a while with string/thread till the glue was set, then removed the string.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

wtac said:


> There are but $$$$ and what would you do with the leftover 4975 staples...LOL!


You can always recover your money by starting a stapling plants to DW business...lol
Btw, I like the superglue idea but how well does it hold?


----------



## dreville (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm interested in the superglue idea too!

I have java fern that's been tied down by string for a month and a half now but it seems to have never taken hold of the wood.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I always here of reefers who use superglue with no problems. Knowing they are willing to take the risk would make me feel safer using it in freshwater applications.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

I superglued mine down. it does die off a little and brown but about 2 or 3 weeks later the whole thing is still aces...not more browning and my javas are gowing like crazy...


----------



## dreville (Feb 15, 2008)

shrtmann said:


> I superglued mine down. it does die off a little and brown but about 2 or 3 weeks later the whole thing is still aces...not more browning and my javas are gowing like crazy...


What did you use? Was it Walmart variety?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't like to use the string/fishing line I've had a pleco get caught in it and die. I usually use the rubber bands and remove them once the plant has taken hold.


----------



## SparrowHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

*Rusty water*



dl88dl said:


> But the staple will rust and could cause problems to the fishy


What will rust add to the water, probably iron? Anyway, a few staples with regular water changes you probably won't notice any problems.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

SparrowHawk said:


> What will rust add to the water, probably iron? Anyway, a few staples with regular water changes you probably won't notice any problems.


If staples are safe for fishy than that will be the easiest and best method to attach the plants to the DW. I have not use this method since I always use rubber bands but the rubber bands are an eye sore


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

I use thin copper wire rather than monofilament. I like being able to twist it down and bend it to avoid a fish getting poked. Tightens nicely. I always wondered what Amano's "Wood Tight" was. Looks like brown florist's twist tie.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

thread is pretty awesome to use
or
stuff your moss in the cracks


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

I use black string and it works perfectly fine. Just remember it takes some time to attach. Mine took 2 months


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

wtac said:


> There are but $$$$ and what would you do with the leftover 4975 staples...LOL!


Real life Quake 3 Arena.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

Umm ya i got it at wal mart. Just bougtht the regular name brand krazy glue...


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

InSpirit said:


> I use thin copper wire rather than monofilament. I like being able to twist it down and bend it to avoid a fish getting poked. Tightens nicely. I always wondered what Amano's "Wood Tight" was. Looks like brown florist's twist tie.


Note to people with inverts:

*
DO NOT use copper if you want to have shrimps in your tank.
*


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

BettaBeats said:


> Note to people with inverts:
> 
> *
> DO NOT use copper if you want to have shrimps in your tank.
> *


Funny thing is I always see this pop debate up. Copper wire is inert in FW. It does not become ionic. Now copper sulphate or copper ions is a different story that's why some algaecides and snail killing products are dangerous for very delicate species. But to tell you the truth I don't know about shrimp. So since I have a small tank full of some crystal red shrimp I'll go throw a penny in with one in a small cup and see if it dies.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> Note to people with inverts:
> 
> *
> DO NOT use copper if you want to have shrimps in your tank.
> *


Chelated copper is fine (found in trace), I don't think copper wire is ok. As long as your doing weekly water changes and follow the EI method, you won't have problems. I thought the same way but there's lots of misconception


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

This is from an article on snail control from Aquatic Community. "Some people add copper containing coins or even copper wire to the tank in the hopes that this will release a small amount of copper ions into the tank. This procedure does not work. Metallic copper is completely inert. It will not dissolve in water, will not release any ions and overall will not be effective."

I agree with this completely. Even at the Zoo the warning sign of not throwing copper pennies in with the zoo inhabitants because copper is toxic was used to deter the wishing well fantasy of many. Coins are swallowed by the animals and can lodge within them. Coins are always filthy and can add bacteria that can pollute the displays. But the main thing was it's a nuisance to go clean the displays because the public thought it was a fountain in a mall. There's a tank at the wholesalers I use to work at that is loaded with lead weights. Lead has been used in the industry for eons and quite frankly it is so inert it will last forever in a tank. Now I'm not saying go throw lead into the environment... I'm pointing you to a fact that I have witnessed in the hobby. You decide what you wish to use when affixing plants to driftwood. The choice is yours. Use thread... it may be a better choice... but do your homework when it comes to the chemistry behind the aquarium hobby before you perpetuate the old wives tales of the hobby. You can't convince me that using copper wire is anymore detrimental than using cyanoacrylic glues to affix plants. Now I will depart to torture my little CR shrimp...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

In water of a neutral pH, it is likely inert. But given water that is acidic enough, the copper may slowly corrode away...


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> In water of a neutral pH, it is likely inert. But given water that is acidic enough, the copper may slowly corrode away...


Well Darkblade that may be true. I can't deny that. But aside from pH, the water we all use is supplied through copper pipes. Many studies debate the long term exposure to copper delivered through aging copper pipe systems. I'm not worried about a small piece of wire added to an aquarium. And I still use the municipal water to supply my tanks. I do like to use a Brita though for drinking and Prime takes care of heavy metals in my supply water for my aquariums. Thanks for your input.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

some real information of the subject is found in a post by Veneer in this forum: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...ikari-shrimp-cuisine-contains-copper-why.html

also, has anyone tried to use fishing line? the stuff is meant to not-be-seen in the water.. ?

I think I'm going to try this. my father is an avid fly fisher, i'm sure I can find some length.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

BettaBeats said:


> some real information of the subject is found in a post by Veneer in this forum: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...ikari-shrimp-cuisine-contains-copper-why.html


Ah yes; of course, the old adage always holds true: "The dose makes the poison." Copper is essential for invertebrates, but too much can be lethal.



BettaBeats said:


> also, has anyone tried to use fishing line? the stuff is meant to not-be-seen in the water.. ?
> 
> I think I'm going to try this. my father is an avid fly fisher, i'm sure I can find some length.


Also, I believe it was mentioned earlier in this thread that fishing line can be used.


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

*twist tie on a roll*

Louis... they restocked these at the Home Depot for the upcoming garden season. Twist tie on a roll. Works well for larger plants on driftwood. Bright green but in the long run you'll remove it. You can get it in the garden section where they stock the trellis and wire hanger products. $2.47 a roll.


----------

